# wood boring bug id



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i just found this little guy chewing his way through a piece of drift wood any one have an id. it took alittle collateral damage pulling his stubborn a$$ out of the whole but its out now.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Looks like a powder post beetle 

powderpost beetles, POWDER POST BEETLE CONTROL, wood destroying insects,

Ed


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks a bunch ed i would say thats it. that makes me want to tear the tank down and ditch the wood. though I'm not sure they would pose any real threat to the frogs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

No threat to the frogs but if they can get out of the tank maybe to the beams in the house.. 

Ed


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

now thats a scary thought. this thing survived being in the oven at 250 for almost an hour. and they can live for a year before you even notice the.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Which is why I keep making those odd comments about the probable lack of heat reaching the interior of the wood or cork bark and that baking, boiling really doesn't do that much except to make the person doing it feel like they are accomplishing something...


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Ed said:


> Which is why I keep making those odd comments about the probable lack of heat reaching the interior of the wood or cork bark and that baking, boiling really doesn't do that much except to make the person doing it feel like they are accomplishing something...


I've wondered about this also. Is there any other methods you would suggest?


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

you coulld freeze it for a few days then put it in at full heat and if it holds together it might give you a better chance. failing that liquid oxygen


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

Would freezing it that extreme work? I have a very available supply of liquid nitrogen if it would get rid of bugs and the like.

(sorry for the hijack)


----------



## pschuldt (Feb 1, 2009)

You could try co2 flushing with dry ice or from a co2 canister, if wood is easily removed, place it in a sealed container with co2 for several days. Otherwise seal off the viv with co2 in it fro 24 or so hrs. Any frogs would have to be moved out for the duration but your plants, if any, will love the co2 bath. Also this will be detrimental to any springtails you have seeded the tank with. many posts around the board on how to do this... 
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Freezing suffers from the same limitations as baking. It would have to be for a long enough period of time to get the core temperature down into the lethal range.. people should start thinking many hours to potentially days. 

The CO2 process is also going to have to occur for a long time as some of the various potential wood pest beetles have frass obstructing the burrow and you would have to wait long enough for the CO2 to invade via diffusion which can take quite awhile when dealing with small partially obstructed tubes. 

Ed


----------

